# Transgender Etiquette



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

A couple of days ago, I ran into a major conflict with a user because he didn't initially know that I'm a male IRL. So, since I just became transgender back in October, there's a list of social norms about a mile long that I don't know. So, could you please help a deeply confused fur out?


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 5, 2017)

As long as your a good person(Fur) there should be no major conflicts, there will always be hiccups along the way, but in Canada there is a Bill called C-16 which can get people thrown in jail for not addressing people by their "preferred" pronouns which is just social justice cancer in my honest opinion, only one rule a person should follow, don't be a dick to others, not everyone will agree, but no one has the right to get physical to others for their life choices that don't affect anyone else, if it's a personal choice, be happy with yourself, no one should stand in the way of another person's or Fur's happiness.  Don't know if this helps if any?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Phynix_DM said:


> As long as your a good person(Fur) there should be no major conflicts, there will always be hiccups along the way, but in Canada there is a Bill called C-16 which can get people thrown in jail for not addressing people by their "preferred" pronouns which is just social justice cancer in my honest opinion, only one rule a person should follow, don't be a dick to others, not everyone will agree, but no one has the right to get physical to others for their life choices that don't affect anyone else, if it's a personal choice, be happy with yourself, no one should stand in the way of another person's or Fur's happiness.  Don't know if this helps if any?


I did have a conflict, though. As I said...


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 5, 2017)

I did see, was it a malicious conflict?  or just one around confusion?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

Nuke everything and everyone from orbit. Then glass the planet.

But not before purging everything with bolters, Space Marine style!







Phynix_DM said:


> in Canada there is a Bill called C-16 which can get people thrown in jail for not addressing people by their "preferred" pronouns which is just social justice cancer


It IS Social Justice cancer. Welcome to the club, bro! <3

Ontopic(and in a more serious manner):

When your identity is not the same as your gender, I highly recommend you specify that. People are idiots, and if you're not honest and straight up with people and being absolutely clear, they can and will jump to conclusions. 

- Be friendly with people. Being friendly with someone makes it a lot easier to convince someone
- Be specific. Are you male to female? Female to male? Do you simply identify as the opposite gender?

Communication is important. Especially when it comes to identity, gender and how you want to be treated. If you go and demand respect and/or to be treated a certain way, people will in the vast majority of cases give you a very simple, yet clear, "Fuck off" or "Fuck you".


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Phynix_DM said:


> I did see, was it a malicious conflict?  or just one around confusion?


It wasn't super-bad, but it was malicious.


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 5, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nuke everything and everyone from orbit. Then glass the planet.
> 
> But not before purging everything with bolters, Space Marine style!
> 
> ...




If your gonna purge...... PURGE with ORDO XENOS they have better fire power!


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> It wasn't super-bad, but it was malicious.




Sorry to hear that, hope things will get better?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Phynix_DM said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope things will get better?


Me too.... And most of my friends have been recommending that I make it clear that I'm male IRL, but that's sorta making me feel glum, and I'm worried that it might "break" my character.


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Me too.... And most of my friends have been recommending that I make it clear that I'm male IRL, but that's sorta making me feel glum, and I'm worried that it might "break" my character.



Some people/Furs don't care too much either way male or female, it just boils down to preferences, don't worry too much over it.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Phynix_DM said:


> Some people/Furs don't care too much either way male or female, it just boils down to preferences, don't worry too much over it.


So, it doesn't really change anything if I'm transparent about my IRL self?


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> So, it doesn't really change anything if I'm transparent about my IRL self?



Not too much from what I've seen before, even in Second Life, many males play as females there too, and of course haters will always hate.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Phynix_DM said:


> Not too much from what I've seen before, even in Second Life, many males play as females there too, and of course haters will always hate.


Oh, wow! Thank you for the advice! ^^


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 5, 2017)

Phynix_DM said:


> in Canada there is a Bill called C-16 which can get people thrown in jail for not addressing people by their "preferred" pronouns which is just social justice cancer in my honest opinion


That's... not actually what Bill C-16 states. It simply adds gender identity to the list of things you're not allowed to discriminate over. It amends the Canadian Human Rights Act, which is only punishable by fine. 



FluffyShutterbug said:


> And most of my friends have been recommending that I make it clear that I'm male IRL, but that's sorta making me feel glum, and I'm worried that it might "break" my character.


I wouldn't suggest worrying about your character; if you're trans, stating that you're MtF should be sufficient, if you want to state anything at all. Honestly, the only people who should at all worry about what's in your pants are people who're about to be in there, themselves. 



Phynix_DM said:


> Not too much from what I've seen before, even in Second Life, many males play as females there too, and of course haters will always hate.


I wouldn't conflate crossplaying with transgenderism - while some of the crossplaying SL users may be trans*, some simply enjoy playing a female character as roleplay or for sexual gratification without actually identifying with it. And that's okay, too, just not always a comparable experience.


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, wow! Thank you for the advice! ^^



Just some common knowledge not everyone is open minded, now we just need to boy who is Prime Minister to be gone and Canada can get back on track, all because he said he was going to legalize weed and now it'll probably happen maybe sorta in 2018, you'd have to be high to re-elect him in 2019 x3  But yeah, not too many really care about gender too much, even the traps x3 they're too cute sometimes....


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> So, it doesn't really change anything if I'm transparent about my IRL self?


Being transparent is important. Especially if you are looking to make friends and/or someone to date.

You are not your Fursona(character). It's important to make the distinction between what's real, and what's fantasy.

Bringing to light facts about yourself that may be important in social interactions can and will be some of the deciding factor whether someone is going to accept you or not.

Keep your gender and identity seperate, unless they are the same. Being true to what you are does in no way, shape or form ruin it for your identity.



Phynix_DM said:


> Not too much from what I've seen before, even in Second Life, many males play as females there too, and of course haters will always hate.


It's not limited to Second Life either. A lot of women play as men and men as women. Especially in MMO's.

It's often about the aesthetics, the looks of the character.


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 5, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> That's... not actually what Bill C-16 states. It simply adds gender identity to the list of things you're not allowed to discriminate over. It amends the Canadian Human Rights Act, which is only punishable by fine.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't suggest worrying about your character; if you're trans, stating that you're MtF should be sufficient, if you want to state anything at all. Honestly, the only people who should at all worry about what's in your pants are people who're about to be in there, themselves.
> ...



The thing is I would not pay that fine if someone tried to force me into saying their gender Pronouns which I think is the dumbest law out there now.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Being transparent is important. Especially if you are looking to make friends and/or someone to date.
> 
> You are not your Fursona(character). It's important to make the distinction between what's real, and what's fantasy.
> 
> ...


Well... I like making friends, but dating is an entire matter altogether. That's not really something I'm interested in doing, especially for someone I met online.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well... I like making friends, but dating is an entire matter altogether. That's not really something I'm interested in doing, especially for someone I met online.


Hehe. A lot of people do actually find people that's datable over the net, though they tend to be few and far between.

Though if it's only making friends, just find people who will accept you for who and what you are. Ignore those that won't.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 5, 2017)

Phynix_DM said:


> The thing is I would not pay that fine if someone tried to force me into saying their gender Pronouns which I think is the dumbest law out there now.


That's a completely different issue. I'm not going to read through the entire HRA just to hold your hand, but discrimination goes far beyond refusing to use someone's preferred pronouns. The purpose of laws like this is more to ensure that people have access to e.g. health care, or that they don't lose their jobs due to coming out as trans*.

Though I have to admit I find it curious you are so strongly against respecting people's preference in regards to pronouns, considering you yourself said not being a dick to others should be the #1 rule to live by. Purposedly misgendering someone is kiiind of being a dick to them in my book.


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 5, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> That's a completely different issue. I'm not going to read through the entire HRA just to hold your hand, but discrimination goes far beyond refusing to use someone's preferred pronouns. The purpose of laws like this is more to ensure that people have access to e.g. health care, or that they don't lose their jobs due to coming out as trans*.
> 
> Though I have to admit I find it curious you are so strongly against respecting people's preference in regards to pronouns, considering you yourself said not being a dick to others should be the #1 rule to live by. Purposedly misgendering someone is kiiind of being a dick to them in my book.



Actually I do read alot of this already, that's why Im with Joarden Peterson on that issue.  If a person tries to force a person into using pronouns like Xi Zer or bunself, they are being dicks, there are 2 genders, and you can transition from one to the other, not this social justice kaleidoscope that's being pushed down people's throats, im against social justice warriors and Antifa, they can eat a bag of dicks


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Though I have to admit I find it curious you are so strongly against respecting people's preference in regards to pronouns, considering you yourself said not being a dick to others should be the #1 rule to live by. Purposedly misgendering someone is kiiind of being a dick to them in my book.


Made-up genders and/or pronouns are not on the list people will accept, let alone acknowledge and/or respect. People have no intention to play along with someone who claims to be something they are not. ESPECIALLY not if they DEMAND being called X, Z or Y. Being friendly and/or not care if they don't want to shows you are fully capable of accepting that they won't acknowledge you.

It gives you the power to simply turn the page, and move on. Though some people are stuck on the same page, and are unwilling to turn the page.

If you genuinely feel you are the opposite gender, I will show respect and use the correct male or female pronouns. But that's it.


----------



## Zenoth (May 5, 2017)

@FluffyShutterbug  Sorry you had to deal with that. 

@Yakamaru and @Phynix_DM   I'll just leave this hear. Maybe it will help you out of the ethnocentric view you two seem to have. Third, Fourth, and Fifth Genders In Cultures Around The World - disinformation


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> @FluffyShutterbug  Sorry you had to deal with that.
> 
> @Yakamaru and @Phynix_DM   I'll just leave this hear. Maybe it will help you out of the ethnocentric view you two seem to have. Third, Fourth, and Fifth Genders In Cultures Around The World - disinformation


Thanx for the sympahty! ^^ But, yeah. I'm still having a rough time, because I've been having so much advice thrown at me that I've sorta frozen. Doesn't help that it's dark and rainy outside right now and that I'm tired....


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> @Yakamaru and @Phynix_DM   I'll just leave this hear. Maybe it will help you out of the ethnocentric view you two seem to have. Third, Fourth, and Fifth Genders In Cultures Around The World - disinformation


Nice article. No actual evidence to go with it though.

Think I'll go read Uncyclopedia instead.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nice article. No actual evidence to go with it though.
> 
> Think I'll go read Uncyclopedia instead.


"Uncyclopedia"?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> "Uncyclopedia"?


The opposite of what an encyclopedia is supposed to be: Information about everything.

Uncyclopedia is pure bullshit. Pure satire. A bit like The Onion.


----------



## Zenoth (May 5, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Nice article. No actual evidence to go with it though.
> 
> Think I'll go read Uncyclopedia instead.


So what you are saying is........you didn't read it ^^


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> So what you are saying is........you didn't read it ^^


I did. Might as well read an article from The Onion. They actually know how to pull satire.


----------



## Zenoth (May 5, 2017)

(facepalms) It's NOT satire, it's on how cultures from around the world have had 3 to 4 genders sense recorded history has been a thing.  I know it can be scarry thinking of things from another cultures point of view but I believe in you.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Let's tone it down a little fellas. I'm not asking about the validity of the non-binary. The only thing I was asking is about what's right and what's wrong when you're a m2f transgender fur.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> (facepalms) It's NOT satire, it's on how cultures from around the world have had 3 to 4 genders sense recorded history has been a thing.  I know it can be scarry thinking of things from another cultures point of view but I believe in you.


"There's an article on X. X must therefor be true!".






Until the day I see a third Chromosome used to define gender and a third set of genitals and productive organs, there's only two genders.



FluffyShutterbug said:


> Let's tone it down a little fellas. I'm not asking about the validity of the non-binary. The only thing I was asking is about what's right and what's wrong when you're a m2f transgender fur.


Well, people have given their opinion on it.

But ultimately you're going to have to figure it out on your own. Pick one thing or another, or do a mix. It's 100% up to you.


----------



## Sagt (May 5, 2017)

Phynix_DM said:


> Actually I do read alot of this already, that's why Im with Joarden Peterson on that issue.  If a person tries to force a person into using pronouns like Xi Zer or bunself, they are being dicks, there are 2 genders, and you can transition from one to the other, not this social justice kaleidoscope that's being pushed down people's throats, im against social justice warriors and Antifa, they can eat a bag of dicks


Joarden Peterson was totally wrong in what he said, as has been pointed out by numerous experts.
All that bill does is protect people based on gender identity from discrimination by businesses and the government, advocation of genocide, public incitement of hatred and it increases the punishment for crimes motivated by prejudice. This is not restricting freedom of speech any more than the already in place protections of people based on race, sexuality, disability, religion, ethnic origin and colour, so it's really not at all unreasonable or something that warrants opposition in the slightest.

Bill C-16 - No, It's Not About Criminalizing Pronoun Misuse

-

As for the OP - you can't always please everyone, so you're better off just sticking to what makes you happy rather than trying to conform to others social norms. That said, a lot of people are not so accepting, so often you're better off keeping it to yourself.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 5, 2017)

Honestly OP, online or in public, socially you don't need to disclose you're trans or your biological sex if you don't wanna. Take it from a trans person lol.

I'm personally pretty open about it but not everyone is. Like, if you're not comfy with disclosing that you're trans, if you wanna get really barebones, the only people you would possibly need disclose your biological sex to are either close friends or romantic/sexual partners.(Definately DO disclose that to your romantic/sexual partner(s)) And ofc for necessary stuff like at the doctors or to authorities if you don't have a legal name and gender ID marker changed.

The opening post is vague so idk what the dude's like or what stuff he's doing to you that you're asking for help on in particular, but if he's got his knickers in a twist over some rando girl over the internet being trans, he's not worth the time to deal with.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 5, 2017)

Some people are going to be upset over it.

I think pre-transition it is important to distinguish yourself as transgender, especially to romantic partners. Of course, im talking about publically, where strangers are not going to see you as female off the bat and youre going to have to see if they will call you by preferred pronouns (Most people dont so I know a lot of transgender people who dont force their pronouns if they do not pass, since its common knowledge they do not).

Someone who regularly passes and does not disclose that they were born the opposite sex is said to be stealth, this is perfectly okay and even better than being openly trans because you do avoid discrimination.


On the internet, however, ypu should be allowed to be openly female and people who insist otherwise are just being dicks. 



Other than that, one big huge no-no outsode the trans community when referring to trans people, whether meaning well or not, is referring to transgender people as "a real man/woman (boy, girl, etc.) They are absolutely 100% real, they are not a figment of your imagination. If you do wish to distinguish differently (which really only need be done rarely, like for medical purposes or sexual preferences or whatever) you would use the term "biological male/female", it's sigificantly less dickish and more apt.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Some people are going to be upset over it.
> 
> I think pre-transition it is important to distinguish yourself as transgender, especially to romantic partners. Of course, im talking about publically, where strangers are not going to see you as female off the bat and youre going to have to see if they will call you by preferred pronouns (Most people dont so I know a lot of transgender people who dont force their pronouns if they do not pass, since its common knowledge they do not).
> 
> ...


Okay. So, should I still have my FA artist profile still say all of this schtuff about being biologically male?


----------



## Zenoth (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Okay. So, should I still have my FA artist profile still say all of this schtuff about being biologically male?


Your FA artist profile is up to you. Fill how you see fit ^^


----------



## Andromedahl (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Okay. So, should I still have my FA artist profile still say all of this schtuff about being biologically male?


If you're comfy with being open, fam.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> If you're comfy with being open, fam.


I don't really mind being open about my situation, as long as I'm still treated like a girl.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I don't really mind being open about my situation, as long as I'm still treated like a girl.


Then do as y'wish, no problem with putting it up there if y'want. Just be prepared that some people might be dicks and use that to say some stupid shit, but carry on without engaging em and you'll be fine.

Like Zenoth said, it's your profile so ultimately it's up to you to put what y'see fit.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Then do as y'wish, no problem with putting it up there if y'want. Just be prepared that some people might be dicks and use that to say some stupid shit, but carry on without engaging em and you'll be fine.
> 
> Like Zenoth said, it's your profile so ultimately it's up to you to put what y'see fit.


How often do you think I would run into dicks?


----------



## Andromedahl (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> How often do you think I would run into dicks?


Lol hell if I know, it might not even happen, just saying that it -can-, so if it does, don't take it too harsh.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Okay. So, should I still have my FA artist profile still say all of this schtuff about being biologically male?



You can do what you want, really. When I first started I identified my sex/gender because it felt important for me to distinguish between the two. I no longer do that, and I just say I'm male, buuut I also have a transgender group flag/marker because it's an inescapable part of my culture/growth/upbringing, it feels in place there.

You can just say woman/girl/female, if you'd like. There's no reason you have to define your birth gender if you dont want to. I know a lot of people who openly say theyre trans though its part of a pride/identity thing, I guess. It's not for me though, I'm just a guy who just happens to be trans not the other way around

...in fact I'd prefer not to discuss being trans myself but doing so means I can input into this discussion knowing the things I do, I guess...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Urk... But, I already put it out there. I can't take it back...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Urk... But, I already put it out there. I can't take it back...


Hehe, mid transition its impossible to take back unless you meet new people who dont know you x3 that's perfectly okay. Its why Im known as trans in most my old forums because I literally pretty much transitioned. If you meet new people and dont wish to disclose that info they wont know.


...and ah, as far as people treating you and understanding you as a girl, I find most LGBT friends and accepting people treat you as a person, as yourself, the way you feel comfortable as (being a guy or girl). 

Outside of that you definitely will notice how strangers will treat you, people do treat men and women differently that they come in contact with and when you pass there is a pretty strong shift in how others interact with you.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Okay.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

So, um... This is my artist profile on FA. How does it look?

Hi ~ ! I'm FluffyShutterbug, but you can just call me "Buggy". ^^ But, before I go any further, there is something that I have to make crystal clear: In real life, I am a transgender woman--a male-to-female transgender. So, obviously, my OC, Jamie Foxworthy, doesn't reflect who I am IRL. Also, it's important to state that my OC isn't a female, but a hermaphrodite. Despite that, she still prefers female pronouns. Anyway... About myself: I am a photographer, like my username implies. That being said, most of my creative work, and most of my contributions to this site will be written work, since my photographs are usually work-related. I am also a lover of classic automobiles and something of an automotive fact-monster. I'm also a gamer, although I'm neither casual nor hardcore. I also have a kinky side... My favorites and my submissions should paint a pretty clear picture of that.

Next, let me introduce my fursona, the adorable but buxom red fox photographer, Jamie Alice Foxworthy. Under most circumstances, I would rather interact as her than my real-life self. Just be aware that my online interactions here and on other furry sites and schtuff don't necessarily reflect the real me. Anyway, Jamie is a skosh under 6 feet tall, has thick, fluffy, scarlet-colored fur, a lovely, voluptuous, hourglass figure, amber-brown eyes, long, curly, vermilion-colored head fur, a large, bushy tail and walks with a digitigrade stance, almost always barefoot. Her overall appearance can be described as cute and innocent. She has a shy and bashful personality, but she is something of a flirt to those she trusts. She is a colossal ditz. However, her kind, friendly nature more than makes up for that. :3


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> So, um... This is my artist profile on FA. How does it look?
> 
> Hi ~ ! I'm FluffyShutterbug, but you can just call me "Buggy". ^^ But, before I go any further, there is something that I have to make crystal clear: In real life, I am a transgender woman--a male-to-female transgender. So, obviously, my OC, Jamie Foxworthy, doesn't reflect who I am IRL. Also, it's important to state that my OC isn't a female, but a hermaphrodite. Despite that, she still prefers female pronouns. Anyway... About myself: I am a photographer, like my username implies. That being said, most of my creative work, and most of my contributions to this site will be written work, since my photographs are usually work-related. I am also a lover of classic automobiles and something of an automotive fact-monster. I'm also a gamer, although I'm neither casual nor hardcore. I also have a kinky side... My favorites and my submissions should paint a pretty clear picture of that.
> 
> Next, let me introduce my fursona, the adorable but buxom red fox photographer, Jamie Alice Foxworthy. Under most circumstances, I would rather interact as her than my real-life self. Just be aware that my online interactions here and on other furry sites and schtuff don't necessarily reflect the real me. Anyway, Jamie is a skosh under 6 feet tall, has thick, fluffy, scarlet-colored fur, a lovely, voluptuous, hourglass figure, amber-brown eyes, long, curly, vermilion-colored head fur, a large, bushy tail and walks with a digitigrade stance, almost always barefoot. Her overall appearance can be described as cute and innocent. She has a shy and bashful personality, but she is something of a flirt to those she trusts. She is a colossal ditz. However, her kind, friendly nature more than makes up for that. :3



I like it. It's informative, and specific on how you would like to be treated.

And, I know I'm late to the discussion, but, overall, from what I've seen from you, you seem like a really nice person, no matter how you identify yourself.
My opinion on the matter though is, no matter how hard you try, people can find a fault with you. There really isn't any sort of set etiquette that will work for everyone.
If other people won't accept you for how you are, that's their loss. Just as long as you don't have to deal with them on a daily basis, you might be able to just brush them off and get back to what matters.
Just don't loose your cool. That is the fastest way to loose.
I don't know if I'm a good advice giver, but I hope it helps, and I hope find, or have found relief from your confusion!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I like it. It's informative, and specific on how you would like to be treated.
> 
> And, I know I'm late to the discussion, but, overall, from what I've seen from you, you seem like a really nice person, no matter how you identify yourself.
> My opinion on the matter though is, no matter how hard you try, people can find a fault with you. There really isn't any sort of set etiquette that will work for everyone.
> ...


Okay, good! I'm glad that my artist profile works. (Especially because I was tired and lethargic today.) But, yeah. That's good advice for me. Thanx!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (May 5, 2017)

KEZI'S GUIDE TO ETTIQUE N SHIT

1.DON'T BE  A DICK
2.FOLLOW STEP 1


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 5, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> KEZI'S GUIDE TO ETTIQUE N SHIT
> 
> 1.DON'T BE  A DICK
> 2.FOLLOW STEP 1


You are such a card, Kezi! XD But, I do appreciate how you stopped by to make sure that I was feeling ok. That earned you a promotion onto Fluffy's official friend list!


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (May 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You are such a card, Kezi! XD But, I do appreciate how you stopped by to make sure that I was feeling ok. That earned you a promotion onto Fluffy's official friend list!



Who said I stopped by to make you feel better? Someone messes with you rip off your dick and beat them with it in a rage of a thousand sons.

I only came by because I wanted to be noticed.


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 5, 2017)

Zenoth said:


> @FluffyShutterbug  Sorry you had to deal with that.
> 
> @Yakamaru and @Phynix_DM   I'll just leave this hear. Maybe it will help you out of the ethnocentric view you two seem to have. Third, Fourth, and Fifth Genders In Cultures Around The World - disinformation



Oh no!  Just another Social Justice fairy trying to make me think like them, Sorry but no thank you, im not interested in garbage pseudo-science, how bout you go watch bearing, the amazing Atheist, Atheism is Unstopable to name a few that tackle this, and yes im proud of my European Heritage.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (May 5, 2017)

I honestly hate the whole cis gendered shit. It's like, dude, if you want to say you're a man, then tomorrow say your a woman, you know what? go for it if it makes you happy, just don't let it impact my life.

and if it does impact my life. Then if being transexual is so called "mental illness", what Kezi will do if you fuck with him is pure grade PsycoticInsanity. 

I am literally Tom Bombadil and his magical forest of fuck shit mountain.


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 5, 2017)

As for the OP, do what make you happy, dont let others push you into their little box of what you should be, I push back to those that try to push me into their little dumb boxes that they like to stereo type others in, as for the others that are trying to label me as trans phobic and anything else G.F.Y.S I won't be the one responsible for getting nasty towards you.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (May 5, 2017)

Phynix_DM said:


> As for the OP, do what make you happy, dont let others push you into their little box of what you should be, I push back to those that try to push me into their little dumb boxes that they like to stereo type others in, as for the others that are trying to label me as trans phobic and anything else G.F.Y.S I won't be the one responsible for getting nasty towards you.



I love turning the tables on people who accuse me of being anti-trans or anti-whatever. Shuts them up when I say "Yeah and?" they don't know what to follow up with it lol.


----------



## Andromedahl (May 5, 2017)

Phynix_DM said:


> As long as your a good person(Fur)


"Don't be a dick" (paraphrasing)



Phynix_DM said:


> Oh no! Just another Social Justice fairy trying to make me think like them, Sorry but no thank you, im not interested in garbage pseudo-science, how bout you go watch bearing, the amazing Atheist, Atheism is Unstopable to name a few that tackle this, and yes im proud of my European Heritage.


Manners. Just saying you disagree along with some media recommendations is all you needed to do, running in head first while swinging a hammer there doesn't seem very inline with "don't be a dick."

Just my libtard two cents.


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 5, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> "Don't be a dick" (paraphrasing)
> 
> 
> Manners. Just saying you disagree along with some media recommendations is all you needed to do, running in head first while swinging a hammer there doesn't seem very inline with "don't be a dick."
> ...



I didn't start with being a dick, I just turn to one when someone starts with me, and some of these SJW talking points have already been debunked and don't need to be revisited or pushed as something that is real.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> I love turning the tables on people who accuse me of being anti-trans or anti-whatever. Shuts them up when I say "Yeah and?" they don't know what to follow up with it lol.


Because they don't think past the petty insult. They don't think past the petty ad hominem. They don't think past the petty name-calling.

Because they think it will shut you up. And when you don't shut up, you refuse to stay silent and take their crap, they have no fucking clue on what to do. And boy is it fun to watch them scramble and do more of the same retarded shit.



Phynix_DM said:


> Atheism is Unstoppable


Devon's a doxing cunt. When his favorite candidate, Shillary Clinton, didn't win, he went absolutely bananas. And boy was it fun to watch his little tantrum.

I stopped following him the instant he started acting like a fucking SJW: By creating his own echo chamber. Deleting comments, blocking people, lashing out at other content creators for disagreeing, doxing Kraut and Tea, using his fan/viewer base to insult, dox and otherwise make life fucking miserable for other people. If skeptics had a "community", he'd be one of the toxic SJW's in it.

I really don't like him, nor his fan/viewer base.



Phynix_DM said:


> I didn't start with being a dick, I just turn to one when someone starts with me, and some of these SJW talking points have already been debunked and don't need to be revisited or pushed as something that is real.


Pseudo-science ftw. <3

It's like the bullshit claim of a wage gap. Or that women don't have the same rights as men. Shit that's been debunked so often you're getting sick of this crap being brought up. Again, by the same fucking people.


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 5, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Because they don't think past the petty insult. They don't think past the petty ad hominem. They don't think past the petty name-calling.
> 
> Because they think it will shut you up. And when you don't shut up, you refuse to stay silent and take their crap, they have no fucking clue on what to do. And boy is it fun to watch them scramble and do more of the same retarded shit.
> 
> ...




True, AIU went spastic when Shillery lost, but before all that he still had some good points, but Canada has gone into the toilet when Turdew won 2015 and than the stupidity leaving his mouth when ever he spoke infront of a camera or having a reporter interview him, too many damn Umm's and Ah's he's just a pretty boy, no real brains.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 5, 2017)

Phynix_DM said:


> True, AIU went spastic when Shillery lost, but before all that he still had some good points, but Canada has gone into the toilet when Turdew won 2015 and than the stupidity leaving his mouth when ever he spoke infront of a camera or having a reporter interview him, too many damn Umm's and Ah's he's just a pretty boy, no real brains.


Oh, don't get me wrong. His videos introduced me to other Youtubers I otherwise wouldn't be following if it weren't for him. He's also done decent and good videos previously. Though he's turned into what I'd describe as our ((((community's)))) SJW.

Some more channels you might want to consider checking out, if you haven't already:

Sargon of Akkad (and his shitposting channel, The Thinkery. LOTS of good shit there!)
Armoured Skeptic (His religious debunking videos are REALLY good)
Kraut and Tea
Stefan Molyneux
Computing Forever

Got plenty more if you're interested. Got everything from the Left to the Right.

Turdew. Fucking LOL! Lemme guess. Canadian and completely hate his guts? Was fun watching Turdew having a speech in a mosque. With the women segregated on the fuckin' 2nd floor BALCONY.

The sheer lack of self-awareness for the guy is INSANE. I almost pity him. Just almost. :3


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 5, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong. His videos introduced me to other Youtubers I otherwise wouldn't be following if it weren't for him. He's also done decent and good videos previously. Though he's turned into what I'd describe as our ((((community's)))) SJW.
> 
> Some more channels you might want to consider checking out, if you haven't already:
> 
> ...




Already following some of those on the list, but armored is turning slowly into skeptic+ type of person slightly, I do hope he doesn't go down the Steve Shives rabbit hole?....


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2017)

Phynix_DM said:


> Already following some of those on the list, but armored is turning slowly into skeptic+ type of person slightly, I do hope he doesn't go down the Steve Shives rabbit hole?....


.....Yeah. Same goes for Shoe0nHead, his girlfriend. They seem to slowly go in the direction of Atheism+, or Skeptic+. Like, wtf.

Same with this Candid garbage. Harmful Opinions was right about it being a honey trap. They call the CEO of Candid for Dindu Nuffin', and for good reasons, too. She and her app fucked AS and Shoe. 

If you look into Bindu's past for even as little as 2 minutes, you can easily see she was part of censorship groups/movements all over the place.


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> .....Yeah. Same goes for Shoe0nHead, his girlfriend. They seem to slowly go in the direction of Atheism+, or Skeptic+. Like, wtf.
> 
> Same with this Candid garbage. Harmful Opinions was right about it being a honey trap. They call the CEO of Candid for Dindu Nuffin', and for good reasons, too. She and her app fucked AS and Shoe.
> 
> If you look into Bindu's past for even as little as 2 minutes, you can easily see she was part of censorship groups/movements all over the place.




Alright so we're on the same page, no need to further stroke ego's xD  and that there's is only male and female genders with only the transition step in between through surgery.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 6, 2017)

Phynix_DM said:


> Alright so we're on the same page, no need to further stroke ego's xD  and that there's is only male and female genders with only the transition step in between through surgery.


What? Two genders? No shit. <3


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 6, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> What? Two genders? No shit. <3



and for your entertainment 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155350916106742


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 6, 2017)

Okay, if you're to the point of sharing costumed wrestling videos, you're past the point where you should have taken it to PMs. Please try to stay at least somewhere in the general vicinity of on topic.


----------



## Phynix_DM (May 6, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> Okay, if you're to the point of sharing costumed wrestling videos, you're past the point where you should have taken it to PMs. Please try to stay at least somewhere in the general vicinity of on topic.



It's not my problem that you don't get it, have fun trying to get it!......



Yakamaru said:


> What? Two genders? No shit. <3



The person who replied to me doesn't get it, Im positive you know why I posted it, though it's not on a plate xD


----------



## Troj (May 9, 2017)

It may be helpful to think about gender identity or sexual orientation the way you think about other aspects of identity. How do you decide whether or not to correct someone when they get your name wrong, or when you'd prefer that they call you by your nickname? How do you react when someone asks you to call them by their full name or their nickname? Thinking about how you would react or have reacted in those types of situations can give you a rough guide to how to approach gender and sexuality.

As others have said, a good rule of thumb is to generally treat other people the way you'd like to be treated. This includes treating people with the same basic respect and courtesy you'd like to be shown yourself, and it also includes conveying information about yourself in a way that is easy to understand and apply.

You also need to ask yourself what your ultimate goal or desire is in a given situation, as that can guide whether and how you disclose your trans status.


----------



## OlaHughson (Feb 10, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> What? Two genders? No shit. <3



^ A prime example of a person who is a slave of either their body, or beliefs that they were taught as little kids, with little to no critical thinking.
I'm not saying everyone should agree with _this_ opinion, or _that_, or even _another one_.
What i'm saying is, that if your opinion is based on some _values _or _beliefs_ that you were taught, and you didn't get to it by criticising and deconstructing those values/beliefs, just to critically assess each and every part of them to realise, that, "damn, yeah, i still believe that _this_ is true!", then your so-called "opinion", and in turn, your life is irrelevant.
I know it sounds harsh. I know it sounds borderline evil. But it's 2018, not 1018. We should be sunbathing on Mars already, with robots doing our job, instead of repeating middle ages all over again.


----------



## Jarren (Feb 10, 2018)

Awww... poor thread probably thought it could rest peacefully 

Anywho...


OlaHughson said:


> But it's 2018, not 1018.








The "it's current year" argument doesn't really equate to an argument at all. The implication that we will universally be progressing "forward" and getting "better" with regards to this sort of thing really runs counter to most patterns seen in history. Things regress all the time and then rebound. Also "Repeating the middle ages all over again?"....... Riiiiiiiiiiight.... so the massive leaps and bounds in civil rights seen in the last 100-200 years (which are massive outliers in their speed and efficacy compared to literally any other point historically) don't really mean much? Even our worst standards of treatment (in the westernized world) today are a right sight better than anything you could have expected at the turn of the 19th century, despite what all the sensationalists will tell you. We are getting better at treating each other well, that said, just because something makes you/a person feel good doesn't necessarily mean everyone ought to bend over backwards to comply with it.


OlaHughson said:


> *your so-called "opinion", and in turn, your life is irrelevant.*


I'll just let this fester on it's own. THAT is a terrifying statement.


----------



## Astus (Feb 10, 2018)

Ahhhh O.O spooky necro thread! Don't eat me!!! Wait... it's not Halloween >.> what gives? 

But seriously yo, don't necro threads, just start up a new one if you want to have fun watching people argue over how many genders there are/aren't mmmmm k?


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 10, 2018)

What is satan names is even going on in this article, I'm not seeing any proof other then "something didnt go well". What did you expect on a online site with furries let alone people?

Not really seeing any dashing evidence anything mad bad or malicious happened, given how accepting the fandom is about trans to almost anyone I dont see how this is an issue that needs bandaids.


----------



## Ginza (Feb 10, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> Thats so fucking cringy, its like a ref sheet for a bag of jerky then an artist profile. Bloody hell I need some buttermilk now.



Jesus Christ dude chill...

It's a character. Let people do what they want with it. Like it or not, you don't need to be such a bitter asshole over it


----------



## Br3a (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey I am a transgender woman, and I've been transitioned for a little over 2 years now. If you ever need someone to talk to or a friend you are always welcome to PM me!
I used to be a huge activist in the states, let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Jarren (Feb 10, 2018)

Br3a said:


> Hey I am a transgender woman, and I've been transitioned for a little over 2 years now. If you ever need someone to talk to or a friend you are always welcome to PM me!
> I used to be a huge activist in the states, let me know if you need anything.


Congrats on the transition. Hope it's made you as happy as you envisioned.


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 10, 2018)

Well I know already 4 persons thst are transgenders, and their parents hates them for it, some of their families says to them that they are ungrateful for the bodies that god gave them, some just don't understand it and doesn't want to, there are only two doctors in Poland that does trsnsistion and well it's expensive of course, and if they want to change gender in their documents they have to sue their parents (that doesn't support them so..) and there are many other problems for them, well and after speaking with them and supporting them, I will just say that there will be always more or less people that hates you, but wise people will people don't appreciate your gender etc. But character...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 10, 2018)

This whole thread isn't even relevant anymore. I'm actually gender-neutral now, and my OC is what's known as a femboy. I felt like it was a happy medium between the two "binary" genders.


----------



## Br3a (Feb 10, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> This whole thread isn't even relevant anymore. I'm actually gender-neutral now, and my OC is what's known as a femboy. I felt like it was a happy medium between the two "binary" genders.


That's awesome! Just be you!


----------



## Jarren (Feb 10, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I'm actually gender-neutral now,


But are you Ph Neutral? THAT'S the question!


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 10, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Jesus Christ dude chill...
> 
> It's a character. Let people do what they want with it. Like it or not, you don't need to be such a bitter asshole over it



No I'm sorry that's not a character that a 10yo pipedream that people slap on as some accessory. No one will take anyone seriously if it drones on like this, even ftm or mtf. That's not me being an ass, thats me being worried people of this caliber are shooting themselves down fast than being a beacon for who they are.

You cant expect any more people online to threat you seriously with a character or "manners" like that just because your different. It doesnt work like that.


----------



## Simo (Feb 10, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> No I'm sorry that's not a character that a 10yo pipedream that people slap on as some accessory. No one will take anyone seriously if it drones on like this, even ftm or mtf. That's not me being an ass, thats me being worried people of this caliber are shooting themselves down fast than being a beacon for who they are.
> 
> You cant expect any more people online to threat you seriously with a character or "manners" like that just because your different. It doesnt work like that.



Speaking of manners, I've always been fond of my grandfather's expression, "Good manners cost nothing."

And yet you still can't seem to afford any.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Speaking of manners, I've always been fond of my grandfather's expression, "Good manners cost nothing."
> 
> And yet you still can't seem to afford any.


One of my policies is to be nice to people... Unless they give me a reason to not be nice to them. I automatically give out kindness and respect, but it can be rescinded if I feel like it's not deserved.


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 10, 2018)

Simo said:


> Speaking of manners, I've always been fond of my grandfather's expression, "Good manners cost nothing."
> 
> And yet you still can't seem to afford any.



You assume people deserve respect, no they have to earn it with actions, dedication and integrity. You also assume what is being said is going to be accepted by everyone here. Thats not how the internet works, young people dont matter online because its not about them being accepted.

Now manners do cost something, your deceased grandfather must have had a few run ins with dangerous figures who get off on being given respect. No, manners takes understanding the self and the other, and an actual working brain. Lets be frank, those who are always kind will forever be slaves. We must never forgive our enemies or people we dont like. Survival is for the strong and understanding, not the "love everyone" movement.


----------



## Ginza (Feb 11, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> You assume people deserve respect, no they have to earn it with actions, dedication and integrity. You also assume what is being said is going to be accepted by everyone here. Thats not how the internet works, young people dont matter online because its not about them being accepted.
> 
> Now manners do cost something, your deceased grandfather must have had a few run ins with dangerous figures who get off on being given respect. No, manners takes understanding the self and the other, and an actual working brain. Lets be frank, those who are always kind will forever be slaves. We must never forgive our enemies or people we dont like. Survival is for the strong and understanding, not the "love everyone" movement.



Wow you are quite a bitter person

Strange ideology you have there. I have to disagree. You do indeed have quite the backwards mentality. Which is fine, believe what you wish. However, don't you dare tell me that I'm wrong for believing in kindness, and don't be an asshole to people. I think everyone would prefer you kept your bitter, unkind opinions to yourself, thanks.

 Being kind doesn't make you a slave. Quite the opposite actually. I could go into miles of details as to why kindness is the right thing, but I'll just shorten it to a little sentence explaining my beliefs. When you're on your death bed, would you like to sit alone because you're such a bitter asshole and your actions are the exact opposite of what you mentioned deserves kindness and respect? Or would you hope someone important to you, would have the kindness, and humility to sit beside you and hold your hand?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

I don’t get the drama about this.  Even within the LGBT community there’s drama about transgendered pronouns.  Can’t we all just treat everyone with respect? If they tell you that their gender is different to the one you assumed chuck it on the pile of Stuff I’ve Learned Today and move forward having taken it on board.  It takes no effort at all.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 11, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> You assume people deserve respect, no they have to earn it with actions, dedication and integrity. You also assume what is being said is going to be accepted by everyone here. Thats not how the internet works, young people dont matter online because its not about them being accepted.
> 
> Now manners do cost something, your deceased grandfather must have had a few run ins with dangerous figures who get off on being given respect. No, manners takes understanding the self and the other, and an actual working brain. Lets be frank, those who are always kind will forever be slaves. We must never forgive our enemies or people we dont like. Survival is for the strong and understanding, not the "love everyone" movement.


Just because you’ve lost all the respect you had by default doesn’t mean everyone else starts with none.


----------



## Br3a (Feb 11, 2018)

This thread is so derailed and separated from the OP


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 11, 2018)

I think I'm going to get this thread closed. As I said before, it's not even relevant to me anymore, since I no longer identify as transgender.


----------



## Br3a (Feb 11, 2018)

Yeah its just becoming a politically correct fuck fest


----------



## Simo (Feb 11, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> You assume people deserve respect, no they have to earn it with actions, dedication and integrity.



Well, 
Buttercup, yer bitter, got a long way to go. If yer gonna earn it..........you gotta long way to go.


----------



## Simo (Feb 11, 2018)

he's now gendefluid






mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> he's now gendefluid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That could be an accurate way to describe me.


----------



## Simo (Feb 11, 2018)

You go!


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 11, 2018)

Saiko said:


> Just because you’ve lost all the respect you had by default doesn’t mean everyone else starts with none.



That doesnt even remotely add up to what I have said before. You talk as if its free and costs nothing then jumping it to being "lost". I don't think you understand meaning.

Now to the platter of pancakes: I dont hate trans people. The most professional works I hire or go to for well crated ideas or such are trans. My biggest issue is when trans people make a fuss about "Someone didnt like me" when they seriously arent glazed and act mature enough and use their identity card to get free love and support. Shit happens online.

Im sorry but identity doesn't work like that, it is earned and proved through rational to respectfully focused things, on maturity and finding yourself. You cant win stuff because your different. And you Saiko, you act like the rushing black knight. Coming in and trying to shame people who dont agree with any basis of following the grain of the OP,s topic. Thats really low...but I wouldnt expect anything else from the Left trying to throw boring cheap shots of logic "my grandfather" "Ohhh kindness".

That's not wisdom, that's wasted words. Wisdom is lived by, not spoken of to indoctrinate others.


----------



## Br3a (Feb 11, 2018)

The trans-mission needs some gender-fluid


----------



## Simo (Feb 11, 2018)

@Ciderfine yer so bitchy, bithch at this, bitch at that,why don't you bitch at the sky? (J.Waters)


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Well,
> Buttercup, yer bitter, got a long way to go. If yer gonna earn it..........you gotta long way to go.



Thats not bitter, thats called maturity. Bitter is the lime without salt and sugar, bitter is a child not showing up for their parents funeral. Im not here to have it earned by people who flocked to one trans person because they had one bad experience online.

Im speaking common sense, and common sense says "Oh well, im not here to win them all but to throw these foolish fools and their baby sitting Bandaids off sad sap wastes of time." Really thats honesty. I dont care if people dont like it. 100% of you arent supposed too.


----------



## Simo (Feb 11, 2018)

And you make me sad, so bitter. You are are a depressant.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 11, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> That doesnt even remotely add up to what I have said before. You talk as if its free and costs nothing then jumping it to being "lost". I don't think you understand meaning.


I claim that manners are trivial, and a basic level of respect corresponding to those manners is the default. I never said that minimal degree respect can’t be lost, and in my opinion you’ve lost them by repeatedly insulting everyone’s intelligence as if you’re god’s gift to us all for being The Great Latino Conservative. The fact of the matter is you’re bitter, rude, cynical, arrogant, tactless, and so conceited as to think your behavior is just your maturity and common sense.


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 11, 2018)

Saiko said:


> I claim that manners are trivial, and a basic level of respect corresponding to those manners is the default. I never said that minimal degree respect can’t be lost, and in my opinion you’ve lost them by repeatedly insulting everyone’s intelligence as if you’re god’s gift to us all for being The Great Latino Conservative. The fact of the matter is you’re bitter, rude, cynical, arrogant, tactless, and so conceited as to think your behavior is just your maturity and common sense.



Again you just proved your point.

Please point me to where I at all said I was a "God's great latino conservative". In fact As a LeVay satanist I don't believe in any form of deity or religion.  Now if you understand the books LeVay did write and what the real meaning of conservative is you would understand why I look at all this cringe and herd mentality and laugh it at. I offer shadows of feedback in what I write but most of the time people overlook it because they see the difference of my stance as a threat to the "good guy" norm.

Really its the qualifications of weak sheep, because I dont act, think or speak like you all there is hot flak. The input of words of your labels on me really dont make sense because if what I am saying is so awful, sad, depressing or "shitposting" then your in for a real wake up call for when you get exposed to other events in real life.

Now, "Bitter" "rude" etc etc are your personal perceptional observations on the norms and attitudes  which are fine to say. But without facts, proof that I'm doing this out of spite and hatred on all of you on purpose just to hate on you is a lacking goard on a kitchen table. 
Lets talk about common sense the real issue: The OP had a bad very small and not even noticeable run in with something annoying online, you all rush to defend this person, comfort when its just an online thing? I don't see how that's enough proof or logic to defend playing superman because in a uncontrollable place (online) people don't get along and people must comfort someone who is triggered, upset, or wounded.

Its online, nothing major evil happened unless the person hurt was lured say...into a sex trafficking ring in which they referred to as someone not easily accepting of it. I find the whole maturity and logic of the nature of this post or topic to be so drugged out of existence its sad to read but enjoyable to pick apart.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 11, 2018)

Simo said:


> Speaking of manners, I've always been fond of my grandfather's expression, "Good manners cost nothing."
> 
> And yet you still can't seem to afford any.


Fucking roasted.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 11, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> Again you just proved your point.
> 
> Please point me to where I at all said I was a "God's great latino conservative". In fact As a LeVay satanist I don't believe in any form of deity or religion.  Now if you understand the books LeVay did write and what the real meaning of conservative is you would understand why I look at all this cringe and herd mentality and laugh it at. I offer shadows of feedback in what I write but most of the time people overlook it because they see the difference of my stance as a threat to the "good guy" norm.
> 
> ...


Satanist. That explain it.


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 11, 2018)

Saiko said:


> No, we ignore your “feedback” and give you flak because you’re a pseudo-intellectual ass. You can’t even read a hyperbolic insult without over-analyzing it to spin it into an ego boost. I swear it’s like talking to Gul Dukat.



There is a difference between ignore, and not accepting it. Really it isnt feedback I'm giving my my 3 nickels and take. Thats not feedback, feedback is for artists.

Ego boost? Really sad if you think i'm here to try and boost my position for being "right". I'm being cautious of all of this more then anything, I cant take a joke of this topic as serious really with what it is.


----------



## Simo (Feb 11, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> There is a difference between ignore, and not accepting it. Really it isnt feedback I'm giving my my 3 nickels and take. Thats not feedback, feedback is for artists.
> 
> Ego boost? Really sad if you think i'm here to try and boost my position for being "right". I'm being cautious of all of this more then anything, I cant take a joke of this topic as serious really with what it is.



No, there isn't.  You're rude. Mean. I don't give a fuck about you, but you sound dumb, mean and ugly. It's just sad to see you.


----------



## Kumali (Feb 11, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> I dont care if people dont like it. 100% of you arent supposed too.



I believe that's what you might call a self-fulfilling prophecy.

And so if you've succeeded in making 100% of us not like your "honesty," as you call it, and reach the reasonable opinion based on your many posts that you're bitter, rude, mean, angry, and unrelentingly negative (not to mention incomprehensible half the time) - well, is that a particularly worthy accomplishment? Is that something you point to with pride?

I'm really not asking these questions from a standpoint of antagonism; I honestly want to know why you continue tormenting yourself by throwing around all the downer shit that you do. Can't be a pleasant way to live.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 11, 2018)

I have something to say: It makes my blood boil when I see people who get angry at any warmth, kindness and happiness--people who can't stand it when other people are happy Depression, fear and anger isn't a good thing to feel, coming from a person who constantly has those emotions. I nearly killed myself one day because I was so distraught. So, for fuck's sake, let me enjoy my life while I'm still here. One day, I'll be dead and there's no take-backs for all of the moments that I squandered. Life has no inherent meaning, so you have to give it one. And if you see it all as meaningless, congratulations, it's meaningless, and you'll go to the grave having lived a miserable and depressing existence.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 11, 2018)

To the OP since I can't be arsed to wade through 3 pages of I suspect is dumpster fire.

Okay lets start this *Lights up cigarette*

I really could care less, actually let's think of context and the emphasis on negativity and the connotation involved here in this thread naturally.

IT doesn't matter to me. Because I see people as people. It's the actions they do or rather _inflict _upon others that makes me start to dislike an individual or a group of people.

It don't matter to me what you are per se. It matters how you go about it. I grew up in a region were blind acceptance was unhealthly the norm and people would get in your face and actually grab you and shit if you weren't what they were. Literally I've been screamed at in my face by a bunch of homosexual radicals because I had the audacity to be okay with the other biological gender.

Now these people should be fed a 2 by 4. It's these vocal radical minorities that are completely bonkers that hurt the images of everybody. I believe we can agree if these small groups would go fuck a cactus the world would be a better place.

I personally have no issue with trans people. Because to many this isn't a choice a fad, etc and it is a problem for many of them.

Many groups (And hilariously ones which preach equality) are vocally against people who are trans. I think these people should also be fed a 2 by 4.






You also can't expect people to read your mind. We do need to address that some of the normal social parameters do exist. If you look feminine people will think you're a gal and if you look masculine a guy. If you look like a muscle bound drunken vegas drag queen the average person may run away from you.





Just sayin there is a bit of social understanding we must oblige to.

Communication is key, but expecting all you meet to magically accept something absurd which only .000000000000001% of the world wide population has heard of is asking way too much. Especially when there's debates on the subject matter within these communities. 

So the whole pronoun thing is something I truly feel is a bit absurd.

But that's less about trans people and a can of worms which is harshly deflected upon them.


You can be what you want (with in reason) and as long as you treat other people fine or don't get into my fucking FACE about how I'm not like you and I should therefore die because I'm part of the problem against your people. (if you do that expect to be eating knuckles I don't care what you are that's just way over the line of what is socially acceptable behavior) 

I think many of these groups need to take a chill pill and just BE EXCELLENT to one another.

*extinguishes cigarette on the ground*

Now if you excuse me I'll galloping away on my invisible horse as my friend taps two coconuts together! HI-YA! AWAY WE GO FOR ICECREAM!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Feb 11, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> To the OP since I can't be arsed to wade through 3 pages of I suspect is dumpster fire.
> 
> Okay lets start this *Lights up cigarette*
> 
> ...


Wow, who cheesed you off?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 11, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Wow, who cheesed you off?


Years of growing up in an accepting society that wasn't accepting of anything that wasn't them.

I have no problem with yeah at all OP. In fact i wish you didn't have to go 98.7% of what you go through. (Though let's be honest we both know you probably deserve the 1.3% of other crap that happens to you.  We all know you've stolen cookies when others weren't looking, or taken really blurry photos!)


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 12, 2018)

Hmm, this thread has gone to some strange places.  There are a number of posts I can't see due to blocking, but I'll hazard a guess that I'm not missing much.  
I have a few friends who are trans and one non-binary family member, so I'm firmly in the accepting camp.  I imagine it must be tiring when every time you do something as simple as introduce yourself, some self-appointed Mr Logic pops up and says "Hey, let's debate that".  And it's really not that much effort to try and use a persons' preferred pronouns - to me it just seems like the easiest way to avoid needlessly antagonising anyone.  
I do stumble a little over the Ze/Hir type pronouns when speaking out loud, as I haven't heard them used in conversation enough for them to feel familiar yet, but in practice no-one has seemed bothered about it if I default to "they" when I'm unsure.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Satanist. That explain it.


I like how he said"I am a LaVay Satanist" then says in the same sentence "I dont believe in any religion" .


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I have something to say: It makes my blood boil when I see people who get angry at any warmth, kindness and happiness--people who can't stand it when other people are happy Depression, fear and anger isn't a good thing to feel, coming from a person who constantly has those emotions. I nearly killed myself one day because I was so distraught. So, for fuck's sake, let me enjoy my life while I'm still here. One day, I'll be dead and there's no take-backs for all of the moments that I squandered. Life has no inherent meaning, so you have to give it one. And if you see it all as meaningless, congratulations, it's meaningless, and you'll go to the grave having lived a miserable and depressing existence.


Couldnt have said it better!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Saiko said:


> No, we ignore your “feedback” and give you flak because you’re a pseudo-intellectual ass. You can’t even read a hyperbolic insult without over-analyzing it to spin it into an ego boost. I swear it’s like talking to Gul Dukat.


Yeah. I go into post like this so I can guage people. ******** is bitter. Obviously he had a bad experience with Furries. Now his bitterness over his experience has to be shared with those who aren't bitter. So I find that I now have to block him so his bitterness never effects me again.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 12, 2018)

Simo said:


> No, there isn't.  You're rude. Mean. I don't give a fuck about you, but you sound dumb, mean and ugly. It's just sad to see you.


*gasp* Such language! I never expected to hear the nicest guy here to say such words!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I like how he said"I am a LaVay Satanist" then says in the same sentence "I dont believe in any religion" .


They actually don't believe in religion. It's more of an atheistic stance that goes against all forms of "oppression". It's an odd thing. They just use Satan as a symbol. Not all Satanists are bad per se but they tend to have a ton of people who are just dicks.


----------



## Dongding (Feb 12, 2018)

I don't knock things I don't understand, but I *expect* those who fall into those categories to understand that it's unusual, however little that fact can be helped. My etiquette matches that of any other person; base respect, and understanding to the point where I'm not inconvenienced by it. The world doesn't revolve around you, no matter what your situation may be.


----------



## Massan Otter (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. I go into post like this so I can guage people. Ciderfine is bitter. Obviously he had a bad experience with Furries. Now his bitterness over his experience has to be shared with those who aren't bitter. So I find that I now have to block him so his bitterness never effects me again.



Drifting off topic here, but I do wish the block function worked differently, or had more options.  As a way of filtering what I choose to read I see it as a valid tool - I don't think anybody reads every post on this forum, we all filter by some means, so I might as well stay with what is enjoyable or interesting.  But I'm less keen on controlling who does or doesn't see my public posts.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I don’t get the drama about this.  Even within the LGBT community there’s drama about transgendered pronouns.  Can’t we all just treat everyone with respect? If they tell you that their gender is different to the one you assumed chuck it on the pile of Stuff I’ve Learned Today and move forward having taken it on board.  It takes no effort at all.



I don't mind transgenders at all. I do mind the pronoun argument - just about everyone I talk to is okay with transgenders and annoyed by the pronoun debates. Is why I only identify as an apache attack helicopter, with pronouns Vroom, swoosh, and some propeller noise, thank you.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I don't mind transgenders at all. I do mind the pronoun argument - just about everyone I talk to is okay with transgenders and annoyed by the pronoun debates. Is why I only identify as an apache attack helicopter, with pronouns Vroom, swoosh, and some propeller noise, thank you.


*organises YET ANOTHER Pride parade*

I’m cool with this too Vroom BahgDaddy.  And to everyone else, let it be known that I wish swoosh all the best and will support some propeller noise to the end.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 14, 2018)

When I personally see the Pronoun section on anything I want to throw down 'French' as an answer.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> *organises YET ANOTHER Pride parade*
> 
> I’m cool with this too Vroom BahgDaddy.  And to everyone else, let it be known that I wish swoosh all the best and will support some propeller noise to the end.



Omg I love you


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 14, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Omg I love you


Awwwww, and on Valentines Day too 

*upgrades hug to cuddle*


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 14, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Awwwww, and on Valentines Day too
> 
> *upgrades hug to cuddle*



Hehe *enjoys the cuddle*


----------



## Kumali (Feb 14, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> When I personally see the Pronoun section on anything I want to throw down 'French' as an answer.



D'accord, pas de problème !


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 17, 2018)

Closing this at the OP's request.


----------

